# Armar  un home theatre de 2.1



## alvo15 (Ago 5, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y nuevo en el mundo de la electronica...mi idea era armar un home theatre 2.1...para poder conectarlo a la pc..tengo algo  de conocimientos de electronica...queria saber si me podiran pasar diagramas u orientarme...lo quiero hacer de no digo 600w pero quiero que se escuche fuerte como para molestar a mis vecinos un rato....  que me recomiendan para que tenga potencia y calidad..desde ya muchas gracias





salu2




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

>


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 6, 2009)

Ahi tienes un exlente circuito 2.1 con buena potencia 20W+20W + 40W utiliza 2 LM1876 y 2 NE5532 o similar


----------



## ivankr (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola, mirá la hoja de datos del TDA2030A. Yo lo armé suena fuerte y muy bien, y es fácil de ahcer. Además  es barato. También te andarían un 2040 o 2050.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2009)

Bueno basicamente y segun vi rapidamente es así...

arriba tenes un circuito bien completo de entrada, preamplificador y potencia stereo, los 2 canales de audio separados.

al medio tenes la fuente de alimentación...

y abajo tenes un circuito donde se suman los canales del stereo (dejandolo mono) y filtrando para que solo tengas una señal de graves (golpes o subwoofer), luego se amplifica unos 40watts,.

esos integrados si bien son buenos y eficientes son a veces dificiles de conseguir y su precio es elevado..

las alternativas ya te han dado algunas...yo te ofrezco las mías....

1) para el preamplificador operacional usa TL084 (es un chip de 14 pines y tiene 4 pre incluidos)
2) para las etapas de 20[w] usa el TDA2040 o TDA2050 (como ya dijo "ivankr")
3) para la etapa de 40[w] usa el TDA2052.

todos los TDA se alimentan con un transformador de 15V+15V / 3 o 4A, y con esa misma fuente se alimentan tambien los preamplificador operacionales.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2009)

es más yo toy armando un equipo de 5.1 y 2.1 todo junto.

te subo el PCB como va hasta ahora...son muchos TDA! ! !


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 7, 2009)

espero que te sirva este montaje  activo de tres vias, esta en portugues esta completo.


----------



## alvo15 (Ago 9, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Bueno basicamente y segun vi rapidamente es así...
> 
> arriba tenes un circuito bien completo de entrada, preamplificador y potencia stereo, los 2 canales de audio separados.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 10, 2009)

espero que te ayude este aporte: 104=100nf=0.1
                                                                  473=  47nf=0.047
                                                                  332=  3.3nf=3,300pf
                                                                   2U= 2microfaradios o dos de 1microfaradio en paralelo, son no polarizado
                                                                   22p=22pf
                                                                  220=220 ohmios
                                                                   10r=10 ohmios


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2009)

ahi tienes información


----------



## Teknofer (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola *alvo15* ya lograstes armar el 2.1?

El del amigo *MFK08* 

Que tal suenan los bajos?

Una cosa importante con respecto al Subwoofer es
que el puerto para graves o tubo de salida de aire
tiene que estar bien hecho tanto en largo, ancho y
profundidad.

Les cuento que mi hermano tiene un *Labtec Pulse 485* 2.1
y hasta hoy en día es el que mas graves profundos da de todos
los que he escuchado.

*No se cual sea su circuito PCB o chips que usa, pero si alguien
lo tiene y puede postearlo sería fenomenal por la calidad
impresionante que tiene en graves el Subwoofer.*


*Importante:*
Mi hermano le sacó el puerto de graves o tubo de salida de aire
del Subwoofer y me llamó para que escuchara la diferencia
de sonido y sonaba a lata sin el tubo o como se llame.

Al introducirlo nuevamente sus graves impresionantes salieron
a relucir y parecía un super equipo de audio sin importar la
distancia de la cual se escuche, sus graves me impresionaron.


Por eso la importancia del tubo en el Subwoofer.


Lástima que ya no se hacen mas y si queda en stock alguno
es muy lejos de mi pais Uruguay y traerlo sería muuuuy caro
por su peso.


Especificaciones: 

Potencia RMS total: 28 vatios reales (RMS) (8 W x 2) + (12 W Subwoofer) 
Potencia de cresta total: 56 vatios 
Respuesta de frecuencia: 48 Hz -20 KHz 
Transductores: 
Altavoces satélite: Transductor de alta excursión de 6,9 cm 
Subwoofer: Transductor Max-X con puerto y paso de banda, de 12,7 cm 
Dimensiones de los altavoces: 
Altavoces satélite: 17,8 cm (Al) x 10,2 cm (An) x 5,7 cm (Pr) 
Subwoofer: 19 cm (Al) x 15,2 cm (An) x 26,6 cm (Pr) 
Relación señal/ruido: >80 dB 

*PD: Mi hermano no me permite ver su interior
          para poder sacar el PCB y medidas.* 



Salu2, nos leémos,
( Teknofer )


----------

